

Facebook owes Instagram $200 million if deal goes south - larrys
http://www.businessinsider.com/acquisition-deal-falls-through-facebook-owes-instagram-200-million-2012-4?op=1

======
tomkarlo
Is this newsworthy? A breakup fee like this is fairly standard in M&A
transactions; in the case of two public companies or where there might be
anti-trust action, it's meaningful. In this case, it seems highly unlikely
that anything would block this transaction between two private companies, and
if Facebook discovered anything adverse enough to potentially break up the
deal, they'd probably choose to look past it or renegotiate the price.

